# Should I prime these soffits or just paint?



## Entrepreneur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey I am going to be scrapping some loose paint off some soffits which are covered and outside of the rain etc.


Theres going to be bare would, but seeing as how they are not exposed to the sun or elements do I really need to oil prime to seal up the wood first?

Or can I just paint over top with an acrylic paint.....

Thanks!


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*DEFINITELY Prime...*

Yep, use an Exterior Oil primer on ALL surfaces, once all dust is cleaned-off.
This ensures even bonding & gloss-levels of your new paint.

Of course, you need to feather-sand all scraped areas, so no "ridges" are visible.
Then...prime, and apply 2 coats of your exterior Satin or Semi-gloss paint.

Faron


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> *DEFINITELY Prime...*


*Wrong!*

You do not need to prime, use a top of the line lifetime warranty self priming paint and get this done with one coat! And that is no joke.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

You do not need to prime, use a top of the line lifetime warranty self priming paint and get this done with one coat! And that is no joke. 

Lifetime warranty paint? Joke

Self priming paint,joke.

One coat? Bigger joke.

As Faron said,do it the right way, not the hucksters way.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

a painter asking how to paint  hmmm


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris,



> Lifetime warranty paint? Joke
> 
> Self priming paint,joke.
> 
> ...


Your Joking right? Cause that's all I use is Lifetime self priming paint!


----------



## StefanC (Apr 14, 2009)

You can use a self-priming lifetime paint and it will probably last just fine. I normally hit any exterior bare wood with some oil primer just for good measure though.


----------



## jd6387 (Feb 14, 2008)

*lifetime paint*

Hey Mr. Mike,

What paint are you using to one coat with no primer??


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> *lifetime paint*
> Hey Mr. Mike,
> 
> What paint are you using to one coat with no primer??




Sherwin Williams: Duration
Benjamin Moore: Aura
Porter Paints: Permanizer


----------



## jd6387 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> Sherwin Williams: Duration
> Benjamin Moore: Aura
> Porter Paints: Permanizer


 I appreciate it. I know those paints, just making sure you didn't have another I missed or was new. I'm in Dallas, but my wife and I are from Louisville. still got property at land-between-the lakes. Thanks.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Whose house is it?


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*I don't care HOW good the paint is...*

Even if it's C2 Exterior, Aura, Duration, ......
(and we SELL C2)

Priming will only help, never hinder.

The risk of sheen-variation is just too great, especially on bare wood portions...

MY little saying..."Priming SOLVES many problems, but creates NONE."

Faron


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Your Joking right? Cause that's all I use is Lifetime self priming paint! 

If you are comfortable using these products on exterior bare wood,good for you. I will stick to the PROVED method of slow dry oil primer and 100% acrylic top coats


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Faron and Chris don't trust the can.;lol


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

*Here's one can for you...
*







*Exterior Paints*

*Duration® Exterior Acrylic Latex*









Product Literature (PDF 1416KB)









Our advanced exterior formula features PermaLast® technology for the most durable, longest-lasting exterior coating available for resisting peeling and blistering.
*Features:*



*One-coat, self-priming performance on repaints, two coats on new work*
Superior hide
Thicker, more flexible coating
Maximum resistance to blistering and peeling
Guaranteed to last (see label for warranty information)
 Flat Data Sheet MSDS Satin Data Sheet MSDS Gloss Data Sheet MSDS


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I give everyone an awesome warranty to go with these products and services I provide them.
arty:
http://www.mrmikespainting.com/painting-warranty-louisville.html


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

chris n said:


> Your Joking right? Cause that's all I use is Lifetime self priming paint!
> 
> If you are comfortable using these products on exterior bare wood,good for you. I will stick to the PROVED method of slow dry oil primer and 100% acrylic top coats


Duration is not proven? Ive proven it over and over again with no call backs. Duration has made me alot of money and allowed me to keep busy with all the hacks low-balling everything. Ive been able to skip the priming step and cut cost a little. It does cover in 1 coat in some situations but most of my exteriors get 2. Mr Mike I'm right over here in Frankfort, if you got any Duration exteriors you want to sub out give me a call.


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

prime it with an acrylic bonding primer. the days of oil are on the way out.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

These primers you guys speak of are way over rated. Acrylic or oil.:w00t::clap:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

only time I have ran into problem priming anything is when I have used wood filler Bondo (R) to fill spots. It is actually better to apply that to the wood it's self, vs. priming it and then applying. For what ever reason, it likes the raw wood better than the primer. It pops right off the primer. If raw, prime, if any type of factory primer/paint is there, scuff and paint and you should be fine. Really all primer is is a layer that will accept paint. Previous paint layers/factory primer is okay, just make sure there is something that the new coating can bite into. 1 coat paints are a marketing ploy. You ALWAYS have to go REALLY thick, or 2 coat with them... that is if you really care about what you are doing.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I always find out if we are going to be changing the color before we give someone a price, If there is no color change and I am to match the colors the we put in writing that we are going to "Install" Aura exterior finish to all painted surfaces on the house house. (Install: means we will coat all surfaces until all paint is uniform and coverage is achieved.) I put that () phrase or one pretty close to it on every exterior bid that we do. If this Install starts a new trend I want some credit for it.:thumbsup:

I also put the same thing if there is a color change and two coats will be needed but I do charge more of course to go around the house twice. However there is no more days where I have to charge the customer for extra coats, this is great for them because I ensure them it will not be any more money.:thumbup:


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

Mike,
Why do you use Aura instead of Permanizer? You are in the heart of Porter country.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't like Permanizer, seems runnier and does not cover as well as duration or Aura. The raw wood will for sure need a second go over with this product, also a real BS part of that paint is, it says not for windows or doors but duration and aura can go on everything.


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> I don't like Permanizer, seems runnier and does not cover as well as duration or Aura. The raw wood will for sure need a second go over with this product, also a real BS part of that paint is, it says not for windows or doors but duration and aura can go on everything.


Damn, maybe I should read the can. I use it on windows because it doesn't crack over fresh glazing.

thanks for the input.


----------

